# Pine Furniture



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I have been messing around a lot with tubes recently. That's because tubes are good propellants and more practical than flatbands when it comes to price and convenience. More on this later. . .

I want to show you all, my slingshot brothers, my latest fork. I did not expect to like this one as much as I do. But I do







.


























That's right, my brothers: it's a pine fork. Those of you who doubt the ability of pine to stand up to our sport . . . well I just feel sorry for you. This fork with its 1-inch diameter horns will hold any rubber Joerg can pull. In fact, if Joerg were a right-hand holder, I'd send it to him right now.

I'm infatuated with this new fork because it brought me back to my beginnings. Well, I mean my 2nd beginning really (I got into slingshots again a year or so ago when my 2nd childhood began). Like many, I started out trying to reproduce what Joerg does in terms of raw power. I had garden varmints to kill!

But I didn't heed the wise advise of our esteemed elder on here named Tex-Shooter (Bill Herriman). He said essentially to beware of shooting with all this high power stuff -- especially tubes. They are going to take a toll on your body. Especially tubes, because they finish with a dull thud that reverberates right up through your wrist and elbow into your shoulder. . .

Well, being an older feller (but NOT wiser), all that _did _happened to me. Real fast. As a result, I wouldn't attend the ECST even if I could get away from work, because I can no longer shoot for more than an hour at a time. My frame-holding wrist and my pouch thumb are just about junk around now. It is my opinion that this will happen to even Joerg eventually if he keeps messing around with POWER in unbraced frames. (I, myself, used to be a big, powerful physical specimen like Joerg a decade or so ago, but it fades). In short, Bill Herriman says excessive power shooting will lead to injury and I believe him.

I don't think many of you, my brothers, need the strength in wood or rubber you think you do. Just ask Jeff (shot in the foot). He says -- and demonstrates -- that you can kill small game with single tapered Thera band.

And believe me: this type of rubber could NEVER demolish my pine frame.









Here it is banded with Gold's Gym red flats. I never tried them before, but I sure liked them today.










After shooting yesterday with some Chinese tubes rigged OTT, ala M_J, it was a pleasure to shoot these flats tapered from one-inch to 11/16 ths. Strapped onto this substantial frame, these bands were like riding in a Cadillac in comparison to bouncing around in a Jeep yesterday. No thud or recoil at all.

But the zip and damage done to the target were equal.










That little 7-oz. can has only three shots on it.

So I guess I'm coming down on the side of husky frames and flatbands. You younger, stronger guys will catch up later.









Whatever. I hope you like my slingshot.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Great looking fork DH, you got a truely beautiful finish on it.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you Scott. I forgot to show you all how it looks in my hand.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










. . . Feels so good!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks like a great fit, enjoy shooting it...


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Well done my friend!!! 
I've even made a few pine board frames when I was testing/ working out a frame design. Because I always use the high forefinger/ thumb grip that takes the strain off the forks and so they held up just fine even with stronger bands. I certainly wouldn't sell them, or recommend them for regular use, BUT a good thick natural like you made should be quite strong and usable for sure!!!


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

came out amazing, instant classic!


----------



## geckko (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow

what a beautifull fork,

amazing natural

congrats on that beauty


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks great DH! Everything you said about shooting powerful slingshots holds true for bows too! i think in archery it is even more prevelent that new comers think they need to shoot a 70 pound longbow to be abel to hunt. I've seen deer taken with a 38 pound bow with complete pass-throughs no problem. It's al about sharp broadheads and shot placement...and it's a lot easier to get good shot placement on a lighter bow or slingshot.

Just got back from a lunch break roving through the woods with a slingshot and a pocketful of rocks, finally a nice day here in Minnesota. It didn't get much better than that. And i even found a perfect Buckthorn fork too!

Take care my friend.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Gopher,

I just found out that I have to visit Minnesota this summer in July for my job. We are having a conference in Minneapolis. Hope the weather holds.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

That's a keeper


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Excellent! I also recently made a pine shooter. It is very strong. These things wont break. I also have move back to flats for their performance.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

tis a great looking catty and I had some pain in my frame holding arm when shooting heavy pull bands so i believe that long-term damage is quite probable to.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Minneapolis in July can be just Gorgeous! Think you'll have any downtime? might have to meet for dinner or something. I live in a northwest suburb but work in the south suburbs so I am all over the metro area.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Don't know, but I will keep in touch -- pm me your phone #, okay, Dan?


----------



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

Beautiful fork there Day hiker !!







I love the grain. 
What finish were you using?

Cheers,
AJ


----------



## forest dude (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey DayHiker,

First off, FANTASTIC NATURAL! 
I notice I got sore for days in my elbow and shoulder when I tried large Trumark tubes. As we get older things don't heal fast and I had to learn this the hard way much like other men as they age. I am also from the "no pain, no gain" generation and it messed me up even when I was younger. I have three shooters with the large tubes and I plan on trading these for flat band shooters if possible.

I too was having trouble in my pouch hand so I decided to try a Chief AJ black tube, with magnetic pouch with a loop for use with a bow release. I thought that would fix my pouch hand since I had the magnetic pouch in a bow release. It did help my pouch thumb but because of the extra strong draw I had so much more pain in my wrist, elbow, and shoulder in my holding hand. Tex is so correct in his warnings.

Oh, I also hold the fork with my right hand so if you are really wanting to find a home for this incredible looking natural, look no further.









best,
Steve


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

@ AJ: It has 5 coats of Helmsman's Gloss Varnish, same that's used by A+ and Flatband, 2 of the great makers on here.

@ Forest Dude: I don't know, I'm really loving that fork right now. . .


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Beautiful work Dayhiker ! I like it a lot ! I shoot 20-40 tubes the most for the same reason. They are easy to pull and with the rings, it doesn't pound me into submission either.


----------



## forest dude (Dec 28, 2010)

Well, let me know if you suddenly get sick of it.








I cut some oak forks awhile back that are probably about ready for me to finish.


Dayhiker said:


> @ Forest Dude: I don't know, I'm really loving that fork right now. . .


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Woot!
The handicraft is so smooth, nothing like my naturals, saw, sand and shoot >.<


----------



## Egregious Ed (Feb 17, 2011)

Just a beautiful natural. I like boardcut ergos but when a well selected natural is tailored to fit it is the cat's meow. Yours came out beautifully.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

I didn't know pine could be that beautiful. Great work!


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I couldn't agree more Mr. Bill about both pine being suitable if it's thick enough and also on the less-than-beastly bands. I have been shooting what I feel are moderate/slightly heavy 32/444 bands and have left the heavy stuff alone after reading about older archers having these exact problems after years of shooting heavy bows.

I would rather shoot something not so powerful and still enjoy this sport that I truly love all the way to the end of what I am hoping will be a long life. Thanks for what I feel is some very important advice.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I like the finish.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks everybody for your nice comments. And I hope some of you will take heed, like Jump and some of the others and go easy on the power.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Thanks everybody for your nice comments. And I hope some of you will take heed, like Jump and some of the others and go easy on the power.


no problem there I'm a charter member of the decrepit old fart and girly man club.....


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Very nice work on that stubby pine DH. It has the look of excellence. Thanks for posting the pics of your naturals. With all the awesome designs on this forum, sometimes it seems that naturals are an also ran. But when I see your work I am encouraged that your naturals are still in the running and are far from being dead. With regard to the power tubes, I am going to stay with them. I guess you just can't teach all old dogs new tricks. Presently I am 59 and have been shooting the big tubes since the 60s. No elbow, or shoulder problems. I have to give Jesus the credit for a strong set of shoulders and arms. Good on you DH....Frogman


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

man. that is a cool looking shooter DH... i love your work..


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks again everybody. I appreciate your comments.

Frogman, you are a man of steel. My construction-workers body is pretty broke down, but it keeps chugging along despite how much abuse it's gotten.


----------



## colt (Jun 8, 2010)

first of all, i have to say that this slingshot looks great. who would have thought that a pine fork could look so good and report to be so strong. stupendous work dayhiker.

second, this is an excellent beginning towards a topic that should be more popular within this forum. as a young man that can run a 27 minute 4 mile track, and pop out 60 pushups in 1:30, i feel impervious. this translates to all of my hobbies until i get injured. i love mountain biking but i recently landed myself right on my rear end from a six foot drop. now i find it very hard to sit through my classes. this pain now serves as a reminder that nobody is impervious and these endeavors can have costs. slingshots aren't extreme







like mountain biking, but anyone that shoots consistently should consider the risks. there are two ways of going about this. joerg is a huge proponent of prepapation. the human body is rather adaptive and if given enough notice, it can compensate for quite a bit of strain. just look at Olympic athletes. on the other hand, rough strain may not be necessary and the risk of such a venture may be avoided . tex's bands serve as evidence of this. i'm broke and prefer to make my own things, but these bands have been described as smooth pulling, yet have a surprising punch. these band qualities are plain to see and worth looking into. how much power do you really need? recently i made a set of bb bands and now i'm hooked on bbs. i found them to be more difficult at first but the light pull has allowed me to practice much more and i doubt i'll be injuring myself with a 3-2-2 #32 band set. it's like pulling nothing. i think i'll make a post on it.

this is all very interesting.


----------



## locko75 (Apr 16, 2010)

I love the grain in that fork it looks superb. i always thought that pine was off limits but you've taught me i was mistaken. I'm sure i'll be using it soon now too.

I'll definately be heeding your advice with the band strentgth too, i don't need anymore injuries to add to the list!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Loco -- just don't make any pine board cuts.


----------

